

Lessons learned from writing and launching a WebApp in 23 days - Wildfalcon
http://wildfalcon.com/archives/2011/01/07/lessons-learned-from-writing-and-launching-a-webapp-in-23-days/

======
alanfalcon
I wonder if 30daysyoanewhabit.com wouldn't be a better URL than
habitualapp.com? Then again it does sound very infomercial-ish.

I'm one of those people who won't use it as a Facebook thing. Give me a
Twitter login and option to have my progress reported there and I'd give it a
whirl.

~~~
fhars
Habitualapp is at least composed of recognizable lexemes, while 30 Days Yoanne
Wabbit sounds more like a failed Loony Toons fanfic site.

So, no, I think your proposal is even worse than the original as it allow too
many ambiguous parses.

------
riffraff
sorry, if I have to spam my facebook contacts to start doing something, I'm
not going to use it.

~~~
Wildfalcon
I expect hacker news readers to take this line. However most non-techies tell
me this is the feature they love most about the app. I guess different things
work for different people

~~~
statictype
I also really want to use this app - it's like the Seinfeld calendar - but the
Facebook login turned me away.

I can understand, though, how this would be a selling point for 'normal'
people.

Is there anyway to turn off the 'tell everyone on facebook about this' feature
if I login using my FB account?

~~~
Wildfalcon
Yes, this is a very much requested change, so I'm going to move it to top of
my list

I just created a MailChimp list so if you sign up (<http://eepurl.com/caXRn>)
I will send out a newsletter when its done

------
danielh
The layout is a bit off for me (FF 3.6.13, Mac OS X). Screenshot:
<http://imgur.com/dHYGY>

~~~
Wildfalcon
Thanks, I will take a look at it over the weekend :-)

------
inovica
Getting a database error here. Some new lessons to learn on receiving large
numbers of visitors from Hacker News?

~~~
Wildfalcon
Totally! :-)

I just tweaked the server settings and I think its holding up now, fingers
corssed

------
lazyfunctor
I'll surely give it a try as I plan to learn tennis. What's the stack you are
using and where is it hosted?

------
bobbywilson0
Did you open the floodgates for anyone to sign up or did you do a limited beta
launch first?

------
jpcx01
url is dead already

~~~
Wildfalcon
The server is struggling under the load a bit. I will see what I can do.

